# Distemper vaccination - Serious Allergic reaction (two ferrets)



## Yochuck (Dec 7, 2014)

I had a terrible experience the other day (with a positive outcome), and wanted to share and ask how common this it...

I am putting my two ferrets (not related, from totally different breads) in to a ferret boarding for Christmas, so was requested to get them both vaccinated for canine distemper. 

I was recommended to find a vet that could give them the Nobivac DHPPI vaccination. 

I took them both on Friday where the vet administered both with the injection, it was given on the side of both ferrets, and was told that was it...
I was not told to wait around and went home by car (15 mins away).

When we got home I opened my cage and one ferret was covered in blood on his bottom side, and bottom. And the other was vomiting and both in deep distress!!
Of course I was totally shocked and rushed them back in to the car and quickly made my way back to the vet, calling them on route to give advance warning and what had happened.

The poor furry monsters were not in a good way..

We get back to the vet within 15 minutes of me leaving home, and quickly was taken and the two poor boys were given a Steroid shot (Dexadresson 2ml), and on eof the ferrets was also given an anti nausea shot. 

They were both very distressed but over the next 10 minutes started to recover, with no more vomiting or blood coming out from his bottom.

They were then given promethazine hydrochloride, and anti histamine. 
We waiting for an hour and they seemed to be recovering, thank god!

That night I watched them very carefully, with the one who passed blood, having a bloody poo the next time. I watched them that night and their poo and pee became normal, with no obvious problems at all (as if nothing had ever happened!).

Its been two days now and they are 100%, playing, eating, drinking and going to the toilet absolutely normally.

My question is - how can this happen to two non related ferrets at exactly the same time?

Obviously i should had stayed at the vets for 30-45 mins after but I did not know to do this...

Is the vet at fault in any way?

And most importantly now, after 48 hours with all being fine - should I have any further need to worry? or are we safe now with hopefully no future problem caused by this reaction.

Thanks


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

how much of the injection did the ferrets receive? from experience they give half the vile per ferret.


----------



## Yochuck (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello

I believe they gave the full does 1ml, and it was mixed with water specific for injecting in animals. 

I will try and find out if the batch was bad or not.

Does anyone think as its 5 days now they are 100%, do I have any further to worry of any reaction to this?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Your vet needs to report this incident to the manufactures with the batch numbers. Poor little things glad they are ok now


----------



## ferret lady (Aug 2, 2011)

Had they been previously vaccinated for distemper? I've never heard of a reaction to the first shot before, but then I would never give a ferret a vaccine for more than one disease at a time. 

At any rate, given the severity of their reactions, they should never get another distemper shot. FWIW, one shot after 6 months (when the immune system is fully mature) will give lifelong protection.


----------



## Tatowales (Mar 19, 2015)

You should contact the vet and ask if they have repoirted the adverse reaction to the manufacturer, they probably already have but if not you should ask them to. The manufacturer will then do all necessary research into the batch numbers,etc. Generally after 48 hours animals shouldn't have any reaction to a vaccination but I would keep a close eye on hours for at least 7 days as they did have the reaction. Hope they are both now well


----------

